# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام > الأوســـــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــار >  هل تحضر زفاف من احببت؟؟

## طوق الياسمين

*لكل شخص قصة حب عاش بداخلها
وتعايش معها
بكل تفاصيلها واحداثها 
ضحك منها ايام
وبكى منها بعض الاحيان
وسعد بها وحلق في عالم المحبين اياما وليالي
ورسم خطوط للحظات اللقاء ولكن ...

بعضنا ختم هذه القصة بأجمل النهايات
وبعضنا انتهى حبه بالفراق
وبعضنا انتهى عشقه بزواج الحبيب من شخص اخر...

والان توقفوو معي وفكروو
اذا دعتك حبيبتك او دعاك حبيبك الى حضور زواجها او زواجه
هل ستأتي لتشاركه يوم فرحه؟؟

وان رفضت >>
برر موقفك؟؟

وان قبلت >>
اذكر السبب؟؟*

----------


## الورده الجوريه

*لا ما بقبل احضر لاني ما بقدر اشوف اغلى انسان عندي مع وحده تانيه يوم زفافه
الله يبعد عنا هيك لحظه لانها مؤلمه كتير*
شكرا كتير

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بشكرك لرأيك ويبعدك عن هاللحظة  :Copy Of 7anoon:

----------


## سنفورة

أكيد لأ  :36 1 6[1]:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بحترم رأيك نورتي  :Icon26:

----------


## سنفورة

صراحة ما بعرف ليش بس ما بتخيل انو راح يصير هيك لأنو بجوز اطخو :SnipeR (90):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

الله يعينه عـ هيك حالة  :Copy Of 7anoon:

----------


## ورده السعاده

بالنسبه الي من ما بقبل لانه شعور صعب الوصف ان تجد من تحب مع شخص اخر

ممكن اعرف انتي شو رأيك؟؟؟

تقبلي مروري بكل ود
 :Icon26:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

انا رأيي
بحضر عشان اطلع مشوار واغير جو
واتعرف عـ العروس
وعشان اقارن بيني وبينها
ولما يشوفني يتندم عليي  :SnipeR (37): 

نورتي  :Bl (31):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]صارت معي  :Eh S(2): 

وحضرته  :Eh S(2): 

ما دخلت عالصالة .. ومضيتها ابكي بالسيارة  :Eh S(2): 

ولما بلّشت الناس تطلع .. روّحت .. لإنه مستحيل اتحمل اشوفها مع عريسها ..

كل اللي بعرفه عنها .. انها بكت بالصالة .. وضلت بدها اياني حتى وهي مع زوجها ..

ما نسيتها ولا بعمري بنساها .. ولا هي رح تنساني انا واثق ..

الله يهنّيها ويبعد عنها الهم وكل سوء ..

اصحكم حدا يقول ليش وما ليش .. قولوا هاد النصيب وبس

 :Eh S(2): [/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

الله يعينك عـ موقفك
ويصبر الجميع
وكل شيء قسمة ونصيب
الله يهنيها ويوفقك
نورت هدوء  :Copy Of 7anoon:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اول شي 
الله يهنيه ويسعده ويبعد عنه كل مكروه 
ويخليه لاهله ولزوجته 
انا الحمدلله ما صارت معي بس لو حصل وصارت بعتقد اني رح احضر 
على الاقليه بشوفه 
واباركله لانه كان جزء من حياتي وما بتصور بلحظه اتمناله الشر 
والله يهني الكل

----------


## طوق الياسمين

جاوبك قريب من داخليتي نورتي  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## اسلام الدولات

اكيد لا 
حتى ما نسترجع الماضي 
والله يهني الجميع

----------


## طوق الياسمين

نورت اسلام  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## غسان

_طبعا لا ... يعني انا مع انه تظل علاقتنا منيحه نوعا ما مع الطرف الثاني بعد الفراق بس مش لدرجة احضر عرسه ... واصير اغني زي وائل جسار _

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اي بحضر شو يعني بعدين بدي اشوف مين اللي اجت مكاني حقي هاد :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> اي بحضر شو يعني بعدين بدي اشوف مين اللي اجت مكاني حقي هاد




فايقة ورايقة مها  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:

----------


## mylife079

اكيد لا لاني لو حضرت رح اكون باالمكان الغير مناسب

بكون اضحك على حالي

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اجوبتكم كلها من ارائكم واحترمها نورتوو

----------


## سنفورة

الله لا لايذوقنا اياها

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]بعتبر تجربتي الأولى غلطة ، ولو تكرر الموقف لا سمح الله مستحيل اعيدها .. نصيحة  :SnipeR (68): [/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اه لا تعيدها  :Bl (7):

----------


## shams spring

:9ec73e7126:   :9ec73e7126:   :9ec73e7126:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

:Bl (7):  :Bl (7):  :Bl (7):

----------


## سوسنه

أكيد رح أحضر مع انه اشي صعب كثير علي وممكن ما اتحمل أشوف هالموقف  بس أكيد رح أحضر عشان أشوف زوقه باختيار زوجة المستقبل... ولانه كمان اللي بحب عن جد ما بيعرف الا يتمنى الخير لحبيبه ... وعشان هيك رح أباركله كمان ورح أسلم على زوجته وأحاول أكون صحبه معها ... ورح أخفي كل ألمي قدام الجميع ... بس هذا ما بيعني اني رح أكون مبسوط

----------


## طوق الياسمين

موقفك كتير رائع وتفكيرك منطقي
لانه ما بتتوقف الدنيا عند شخص ولا بننكسر من اجل اي انسان
بنحسه انه متواجدين وصامدين وقادرين نعيش متل ما كنا قبله
نورتي سوسنة  :Emb3:

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

قصص الحب لا تنتهي...
ولدي شيفرات معقدة في الحب...
لانني أختلف عنكم جميعا، فأنا منذ زمن ....
ببساطة منذ زمن يا سادة أبني قلعة...
ستعجبون لو قلت لكم في الموضوع أشياء كثيرة...
تذكروا أحب قلعتي يا سادة ولن أكشف الشيفرة...
فتاة فقط سأعطيها سي دي قلبي و فك الشيفرة....
لكنني قبل هذا سأغربلها سأفليها سأعصرها سأرسمها وأكتبها و أفهمها و أقتلها الف مرة...
لكنني في النهاية سأدخلها...سأدخلها قلعتي...قلعتي الأبدية...

----------


## طوق الياسمين

نورت وكلماتك رائعة يسلموو هالانامل  :Bl (31):

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

انامل مين زمرده؟...
يمكن قصدك اناملي؟؟؟؟...
ازا هيك قصدك احكي يسلموا كبسات الكي بورد.
صباحكم سكر

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

حكيتو انو الحياه ما توفق عند شخص
اوكي انا معكو بهالكلام لكن اذا كان هو كل الحياه فاكيد رح توقف
واذا ما وقفت عند نقطه معينه رح توفق لما تتذكره لما تتذكر كلامه .. حبه.. احلامك واحلامه
واعتقد عندها رح تتوقف حياتك حتى لو لشي بسيط جدا

----------


## المتشائم

حسب شو هيه قصدها من الدعوه ...............
محبه
...
تغيزني
...
جكاره
...
عموما انا بحضر لاني بدفع مني الف ليره  وشوفها 
الله يبعد عنها الهم ويهنيها


لاني والله بعدني بحبها

----------


## طوق الياسمين

نورتوو جميعا

وفعلا النسيان شيء صعب  :Bl (31):

----------


## Sc®ipt

انا شخصيا ما بحضر
يعني علاقتنا وانتهت و الي كان بيني و بينها خلص صار ماضي
لهيك ما في داعي نخرب الماضي ولا في داعي ننزع الفرحة على الأقل لو ما كان في فرحة ما في داعي نزيد النكد للطرفين

----------


## طوق الياسمين

برضه فكرة صحيحة نورت زيد  :SnipeR (65):

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

[align=center]بالنسبة إلي بقبل بس  يا ريت يعزمني  :SnipeR (48): 

والسبب اني بحب افرح للشخص اللي حبيته لانه اللي بحب بصدق بتمنى الخير لحبيبه شو ما صار

وكمان ممكن اغني وارقص..لانه فرحته هي فرحتي !!!

هيك على الاقل برأيي
تقبلي مروري ...[/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

انا بعاكسك ما برقص ولا شي بس بحضر جاي عـ بالي احضر عرس  :18 8 4[1]:

----------


## (dodo)

انا عادي بحضر عشان اشوف بدلة العروس ومكياجها 
وكل شي نصيب بهالدنيا 
والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## طوق الياسمين

والله عجبتيني دودو بـ تتحدي متلي وبـ اطنشي  :Emb3:

----------


## &روان&

*اه طبعا بحضر مو حبيبي*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

pg,m lk; v,hk

----------


## (dodo)

> pg,m lk; v,hk


حلوة منك روان 
انا ترجمتها عفكرة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

شفتي ما طلعت معي صح  :SnipeR (43): 

مترجمة رائعة روان  :SnipeR (64):

----------


## أردني بدوي

[align=center]أنا حضرت خطوبة عشيقتي في ذلك الوقت وكنت جالس جنب العقاد فطلب هويتي وكنت شاهد على عقد الزواج وكان موقف مؤلم جداً جداً جداً والموقف الذي اتعبني وعذبني أكثر منه أن العقاد طلب مني ومن الشاهد الثاني الدخول معه وسماع موافقتها وعندما رأيتها بفستانها والتقت عيني بعينها كدت أمــــوت. وها أنا أكتب وأعيش نفس الموقف الأن.[/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

شو صعبة بكيتني كتير الله يكون بعونك  :Bl (29):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

وين المشكلة ؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ما في مشكلة حسب ك واحد وشخصيته وا1ا ما عندك مانع فـ حلو رأيك نورتِ  :31d13c231e:

----------


## حبيبة نايف

أنا مستحيل أحضر ليش يعني أساسا هولو بحبني كان ماحطني بهالموقف وأخد وحدة غيري

----------


## حسان القضاة

[align=center]ليلة زفاف الاميرة

جمعٌ وزغاريد وزينة
وثوب ابيض
عيون صاحبتة حزينة
ورجل اعزب
من خلف الزحام
يسترجع الذكريات القديمة
ترتعش الاتفاس
والدمع ضباب
غطى عيون المدينة
تلتفت العروس إليه
فقد سمعت
همس بحات انينه
تصرخ العيون دمعاً
وفي التقاء العيون اهتزاز
نبه العيون الدميمه
ضاع كل شيء
فبعد الحب
يشاهدها سبية
في ذمة غريمه

خربشات-حسان القضاة
[/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

حلوة قصتك حبيبة نايف الله يخليلك نايف  :Eh S(7): 

جميل ما كتبت اناملك حسان :upset8:

----------


## محمد يحيى الرفاعي

*انا بحكي انو الي بيحب ما بيكره هيك انا اعتقادي*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

صحيح محمد الرفاعي  :SnipeR (27):

----------


## عاشقة الاردن1

كتير حزنتني القصه بتمنى انك بتلاقي وحده تسعدك وتنسيك الماضي 




               ان شاء الله

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اهلا فيكِ عاشقة الاردن

----------


## إن الله يراك

أكييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد لأ.... بصراحة صعب كتير اشكرك لموضوعك الجميل
تقبلي مروري بكل ود

----------


## love who is love you

بحضرة بالعكس ما كان في نصيب بيني وبينهااا بحضرة بحضرة بحضرة اذا كنت معهاا في كل الاوقات هذاا اهم وقت لازم اكون متواجد فيه  تقبلوو مروري ولكم تحياتي

----------


## طوق الياسمين

رأيين مختلفين وهاد اشي حلو بتعدد الاراء ناس بطبيعتها بتقدر وناس بطبيعتها ما بتقدر  :Frown: 
نورتوو  :SnipeR (18):

----------


## بسمه

لا لا ما بروح ما بئدر  شي صعــب كتير بالنسبه الي ..

----------


## بيلسان

بابا بضل يحكي مين عزمك لزمك ف أكيـــــــــــــد بحضر موووو بس لانو التزام كمان ليشوفو انو مو فارق عندي

----------


## طوق الياسمين

رأيين مختلفين نورتوو  :Icon31:

----------


## بسمه

شكرا طوق الياسمين    :Eh S(7):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

> شكرا طوق الياسمين


* العفو حبيبتي*  :SnipeR (87):

----------

